# visitor visa



## jamez (Sep 5, 2018)

hi there,
I applied for a visitor visa now they referred to VACCU for a full assessment. I had a criminal record offence due to violence (assault) and drink driving 3times. Those offences I have not in imprison just only pay fine and community services but my visa still refer to VACCU. I wonder how long does it take for the process. Please be advice on contact detail so I can contact on.


----------



## Sayd MUhammad (Aug 23, 2018)

From where did you apply and which visa did you apply for?


----------

